# Best Language for Interface Design



## Ping898 (Sep 6, 2009)

I know we got a few technie's and geeks on this forum, so here's the question.  What's your language of choice for the design of a database interface for the web?

I've got a new project for work, I can't give too many details on it, but at a high level, it is a web interface for a database.  It will be a rapid prototyping environment and I am not sure at the moment how high of a priority security will be.

I get to choose the language to program this in.  It has been a while since I've programmed from scratch or done an interface, so I am basically starting from scratch no matter what I pick.

So my thoughts are to use PHP or Java.  Not sure which.  PHP because I have a little experience in by playing with the code of other people for a different project.  Java because security might be a big concern that I need to program into this. 

Any thoughts?  Any language that would be good that I am not considering?


----------



## Clint Franklin (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Ping,

When you say "Java", are you talking about Java Server Pages (JSP)? I'm just asking because straight Java (in the form of a Web applet) probably wouldn't be your #1 choice.

As far as security, PHP and Java Server Pages are about the same - the security depends on the coder. If you code your pages poorly, no language will protect you from even the lowest-level hacker.

Personally I would say "go with PHP", but note that I'm biased. I've worked with both PHP and Java, but having more experience with PHP, coupled with the fact that PHP has been around longer (more resources available), I would recommend it for those reasons. I have no real opinion which is actually "better", though.


----------



## gobbly (May 13, 2011)

Clint Franklin said:


> Hey Ping,
> 
> When you say "Java", are you talking about Java Server Pages (JSP)? I'm just asking because straight Java (in the form of a Web applet) probably wouldn't be your #1 choice.
> 
> ...



Usually you would refer to JSP (more appropriately servlets, since that's what JSP becomes) as web apps, and java applets as just applets.

Servlets are your way to go if you do OOP already, PHP otherwise (less learning curve with scripting).  If you're in the MS camp you can look at ASP and all the fancy .NET stuff as well.


----------



## dbell (May 13, 2011)

What database are you interfacing?  MySQL, Oracle, etc.?  Depends on the DB, but I'd probably go with PHP in most cases, unless it is a higher end DB like Oracle, then they often have their own interface hooks.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 13, 2011)

I do not do interface design; I'm a low-level scripting guru, operating at the command line using perl and shell.  However, my web-interface design-guru buddies say that Ruby on Rails is the way to go.

http://rubyonrails.org/

And some of these guys are dyed-in-the-wool PHP and Java developers who switched.  They get all glassy-eyed when the talk about RoR now.

I cannot say, myself.  I do know that the industry is crying for RoR developers now, so it's not a bad tool to have in the resume toolkit.


----------



## dbell (May 15, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I do not do interface design; I'm a low-level scripting guru, operating at the command line using perl and shell.  However, my web-interface design-guru buddies say that Ruby on Rails is the way to go.
> 
> http://rubyonrails.org/
> 
> ...



As I haven't done DB coding in a while, I had forgotten about RoR!  GREAT product, and well worth the cost for development.  Some ramp up time, but not too bad!

I would recommend it too!

D.


----------

